# La linea en mi casa tiene 250V, duda con reparacion



## Armilar (Feb 12, 2011)

Debido a que en mi casa entran 250V se quema el fusible de una cadena de musica.

he sustituido varias veces el fusible y logicamente cada cierto tiempo me encuentro con que no funciona.
El voltaje oscila entre 245 y 255 mas o menos, mi idea era poner una resistencia en este aparato, justo a la entrada del circuito, antes del fusible, ¿creen que funcionaria?

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2011)

Es preferible que se te queme el fusible y no otra cosa peor
¿ Efectuaste el reclamo a la compañía que te provee el servicio eléctrico por el exceso de tensión ?. 

Como solución puedes fabricarte un pequeño auto-transformador reductor en base a un transformador comercial de primario 220Vca secundario 24Vca (O 12-0-12Vca) y unos 2 o 3 A.
Es una solución efectiva y económica.

Pero yo insistiría con la compañía.


----------



## Armilar (Feb 12, 2011)

Si lo de la compañia lo tengo en proceso, seguramente sera lo mejor, 
Y ya por simple curiosidad, ¿lo de la resitencia funcionaria? es decir, si entran 250 poner una resistencia para que al fusible le lleguen 220 o asi, ¿estoy muy equivocado?
Sobre el autotransformador he estado leyendo, y lo intentare hacer, aun me estoy iniciando en la electronica.

Gracias por la rapida respuesta


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2011)

Armilar dijo:


> ....Y ya por simple curiosidad, ¿lo de la resitencia funcionaria? es decir, si entran 250 poner una resistencia para que al fusible le lleguen 220 o asi, ¿estoy muy equivocado?....


Una resistencia en serie con un consumo provoca una caída de tensión y es una solución aceptable si tu consumo es *constante y estable* en el dominio del tiempo.
Pero NO sirve si el consumo es variable como tu equipo de música.

Armate algo así que no te será caro ni difícil de armar y te da una tensión estable, es un transformador (Comercial) de 15-0-15Vca y unos 2 o 3 A


----------



## Armilar (Feb 12, 2011)

Bien bien ya lo he comprendido, hablare con la compañia y montare el transformador como practica, no parece dificil y seguro que aprendo algo jej

Gracias Fogonazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2011)

Armilar dijo:


> Bien bien ya lo he comprendido, hablare con la compañia y montare el transformador como practica, no parece dificil y seguro que aprendo algo jej....



*"Ojo al Piojo" *Cuando conectes el transformador puedes conseguir 2 resultados, 250Vca + 30Vca (Transformador) = *280Vca* o 250Vca - 30Vca (Transformador) = *220Vca*, todo depende de como conectes el secundario con el primario, si te queda en 280Vca, solo debes invertir la conexión del secundario respecto a la del primario.


----------



## Armilar (Feb 12, 2011)

Ah bien, entiendo antes de nada seguire leyendo sobre transformadores, de nuevo gracias y ya me dejare caer por aqui y te cuento que tal salio


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 12, 2011)

Por cierto, de qué timoempresa hablamos (OJO, me refiero ala distribuidora, no a la comercializadora) y cuál es esa región de España donde tienes 250 V, por curiosidad.

Josefe17


----------



## Armilar (Feb 12, 2011)

Pues la region,Extremadura, la empresa pues el lunes cuando reclame pues te lo dire, de todas formas es un pueblo pequeño no me extrañaria que hubiese algo mal, hay cortes en el suministro de forma muy frecuente


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 12, 2011)

Si es un pueblo pequeño se me hace raro sobretensión, a no ser que sea un fallo de la red de media. Yo había oído casos de pueblos extremeños donde al conectarse las orquestas a la red del pueblo (no generador), se podían echufar directamente los aparatos de 110V a los enchufes sin transformador, pero eso nunca... ¿Y sólo la cadena te da problemas? ¿Hay acaso otros casos en en pueblo?


----------



## fernandob (Feb 12, 2011)

dejate de inchar ..............250v ....................cambiale la pila al tester y luego contanos.

el tester cuando tiene la pila gastada (tester amarillo o el negro barato chino que usa una bateria de 9v ) te marca asi, sobretensiones.

hace eso y luego hablamos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> dejate de inchar ..............250v ....................cambiale la pila al tester y luego contanos.
> 
> el tester cuando tiene la pila gastada (tester amarillo o el negro barato chino que usa una bateria de 9v ) te marca asi, sobretensiones.
> 
> hace eso y luego hablamos


 

jajaja

+ 1

Justamente eso iba a postear


----------



## Armilar (Feb 13, 2011)

Desde luego que mi tester no es una gran herramienta, pero como va a darme 30 Voltios de mas? en fin probare con la pila, aunque entonces no tengo ni idea de como salta el fusible del equipo de musica.

El fusible esta al inicio del circuito, no hay nada antes salvo el conector de la alimentación, el cable esta bien. Pues no se si habrá mas casos, si sé de alguno que le llega menos, pero de más no he oído.

No Josefe17 no hay mas aparatos que me den fallos, supuse que el resto de aparatos tendrían algún transformador. ¿Se os ocurre que sera?


----------



## Scooter (Feb 13, 2011)

Revisa el polímetro y luego seguimos hablando


----------



## fernandob (Feb 13, 2011)

Armilar dijo:


> Desde luego que mi tester no es una gran herramienta, *pero como va a darme 30 Voltios de mas? *?


 
el tester te da de mas, te da de menos, te da cualquiera , no te prende ,  se te quema , y hasta se te caga de risa en tu cara (cuando el buzzer queda pegado y no lo podes apagar) .
para eso viniste : para aprovechar la experincia de lo que tienen el tester prendido todo el dia y ya le pasaron muchas.

no te preguntaste por que con 250v solo un aparato de tu casa tiene problemas ?? y ningun otro .
o por que a tu vecino no le pasa lo mismo ???


----------



## Psyco83 (Feb 13, 2011)

Concuerdo con FernandoB, me pasó una vez, según mi multímetro chino tenía en el tomacorriente 180Vac ( acá es 120Vac) dudé de algunos reguladores LM78XX, boté resistencias porque pensé que se había "desfasado" mucho su valor,etc, etc ,etc; al final le moví un potenciómetro interno según yo para calibrarlo pero fue peor, me compraron uno nuevo ( en esa época estaba bajo el ala de mis padres) y medí de casualidad la batería del anterior y tenía 7Vdc y jamás me presentó una advertencia de batería baja como otros lo hacen, jajaja, eso solo es experiencia y eso nadie te la quita.

Saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 13, 2011)

¿Y qué pasaría si mides con el téster su propia batería?


----------



## Psyco83 (Feb 13, 2011)

Según mi experiencia no te da el valor real, lo he intentado con los chinos y con un Fluke que tengo y no mide el voltaje de la batería, asumo, por que un multímetro puede medir voltajes positivos y negativos por lo que el negativo de la batería no va a ser el cable de la punta del común del multímetro.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 13, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> ¿Y qué pasaría si mides con el téster su propia batería?



Crearás una singularidad


----------



## Scooter (Feb 13, 2011)

Un polímetro puede que mida bien en cc y mal en ca.


----------



## Dano (Feb 13, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Crearás una singularidad



Jajajajaj +1


----------



## fernandob (Feb 13, 2011)

pa...pu...pe......pero de que hablan ???? 

primero que no se puede, ya lo probe, y no voy a analizar el por que .
pero que si tienes experiencia ni hace falta.

cuando la bateria de el tester tienes dudas de si esta mala o no COMPRAS otra , la pones y luego mides la vieja.

y si no quieres comprar otra , pues que usas el tester de emergencia que dios te dio , no es preciso pero sirve para las de 9v:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2011)

Si duele . . . 9 volts o más , tal vez 9,25
Si picotea fuerte . . . unos 8 volts 
Si picotea aceptable y casi que te gusta . . . 7 volts
Si te hace cosquillitas . . . 6 volts
Si nada . . . nada 

Por favor cómprense un testercito analógico , los de agujita , que no usan pilas para medir voltajes ni intensidades , solo usan pilas y/o batería para medir ohms y en éste caso , si pueden sacarlas y medirlas con el propio tester. 

Saludos !


----------



## Armilar (Feb 14, 2011)

Bueno como dije estoy en un pueblo pequeño y las pilas de 9V del tester no las venden, hasta que tenga oportunidad de comprobar el tester, ¿que puede ser? ¿por que salta el fusible? ideas, manuales cualquier cosa es bien recibida.
El tema del tester, pues bueno, aun estoy empezando y este de los chinos tendra que valer, mas adelante si veo que lo necesito pues ya me pasare a ver cual es mas aconsejable jeje

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## fernandob (Feb 14, 2011)

ah..........por que salta un fusible.
.....................
que pregunta.
seria mas especifico pero la bola de cristal se la llevo mi mujer para ir a jugar unos numeritos de la loteria.
pero en general suele saltar cuando la corriente que circula por el es superior a la que el mismo soporta.


----------



## Armilar (Feb 15, 2011)

Y te sentirás un súper hombre ¿no? en fin, lo de la bola de cristal muy ingenioso, pero útil mas bien poco.

También es que yo no me he explicado correctamente, preguntaba por lo mas frecuente, lo que comprobaríais primero, algo así como unas directrices vamos. 

Algún dato más: cambie el fusible, pensando que seria algún pico en el voltaje, y lo quemo instantáneamente.

También decir que estuve comprobando continuidad, y no di con nada cortado, no descarto haber metido la pata, ya digo que no soy un profesional.

Agradezco cualquier comentario constructivo.

Releyendo comentarios anteriores cai en la cuenta de que lo que habia propuesto Josefe17 de medir el voltaje del tester con el tester no lo habia probado, y bueno, marca 1V y entonces enciende el icono de bateria baja.
Supongo que eso debe ser lo que se decia de la pila, que no marcaria correctamente ¿no?


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 15, 2011)

Como se comentó, ESO NO VALE. Creas un feedback tremendo y no vale. Lo planteé como duda, no como sugerencia. Si carbonizas el fusible al momento tendrás un corto tremendo en el primario del trafo de la fuente si no es conmutada. Voy a ver si encuentro algo de documentación del cacharro. No recuerdo si diste la marca y modelo del dispositivo y si no súbelos, por favor.

Josefe17


----------



## Armilar (Feb 15, 2011)

Uhm si vale bueno lo del polimétrico pues mira así me sirve como experimento jaja

Respecto a modelo y marca, pues no lo he dicho, la marca es sunstech y el modelo LCX-UD750, no es un gran aparato, pero para practicar va genial.

Si me puedes decir que tipo de documentos buscas, me pongo a ello yo también.

Cuando dices en el primario, te refieres al transformador ¿no?

Gracias por la ayuda


----------

